# Radu Mussorgsky | Modest Lupu



## dwindladwayne (May 18, 2015)

Hi everyone!
Does anyone know if Radu Lupu ever played/recorded anything by Modest Mussorgsky?
Thanks


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Don't know about played but almost certainly not recorded - although some of his recordings are much admired Lupu has never been particularly prolific in the studio and even then he doesn't seem to branch out much beyond Mozart, Beethoven, Schubert, Schumann and Brahms.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> Don't know about played but almost certainly not recorded - although some of his recordings are much admired Lupu has never been particularly prolific in the studio and even then he doesn't seem to branch out much beyond Mozart, Beethoven, Schubert, Schumann and Brahms.


Yes. A pitty. I really love his playing. His recordings with Perahia and Barenboim are fantastic as well.


----------



## dwindladwayne (May 18, 2015)

Damn, I think that as a pianist if he played something like Pictures he would have the most mussorgskian sound of all


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm sure he could do justice to it but I assume it simply doesn't appeal to him. For what it's worth, I'd love to hear him tackle Skryabin but I suppose that idea just doesn't float his boat either.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> I'm sure he could do justice to it but I assume it simply doesn't appeal to him. For what it's worth, I'd love to hear him tackle Skryabin but I suppose that idea just doesn't float his boat either.


It may not be indifference to any given music so much as a strong aversion to the recording studio. In any case, I wish we had a lot more from him!


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

dwindladwayne said:


> Damn, I think that as a pianist if he played something like Pictures he would have the most mussorgskian sound of all


Boy, I couldn't disagree more. His sound is so tailored for Central European music. I can't imagine him in Russian repertoire.


----------



## dwindladwayne (May 18, 2015)

Dear, Radu Lupu is from Romania that isn't exactly in the middle of Europe (don't get confused: he's Romanian, not Roman); he is from the Romanian region of Moldova, but don't forget that oriental Moldova was once part of Romania, then part of Russia, then indipendent state. Our friend Radu is from the city of Galați that adjoins Ukraine (and this one was part of USSR until 1991!), and Ukraine is the motherland of a great so-called-Russian composer: Sergej Sergeevič Prokof'ev, born in a small city in Donetsk Oblast. Moreover Radu studied much time in Moscow where he studied with the most important exponents of Russian piano school, quoting wikipedia:


> At the age of 16, in 1961, he was awarded a scholarship to the Moscow P.I. Tchaikovsky State Conservatory, where he studied with Galina Eguiazarova (a pupil of Alexander Goldenweiser), Heinrich Neuhaus (who also taught Sviatoslav Richter and Emil Gilels), and Stanislav Neuhaus


Having said this, because of his origins and of his studies I think that he has in his ears much of the Russian sound, although he plays central european music. Probably he got tailored for Central European music as you say and this dress suits him perfectly, but I'd be curious of listening him after some russian vodka to see what happens.
We should ask him directly to settle this. Has anyone his adress?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

dwindladwayne said:


> Dear, Radu Lupu is from Romania that isn't exactly in the middle of Europe (don't get confused: he's Romanian, not Roman); he is from the Romanian region of Moldova, but don't forget that oriental Moldova was once part of Romania, then part of Russia, then indipendent state. Our friend Radu is from the city of Galați that adjoins Ukraine (and this one was part of USSR until 1991!), and Ukraine is the motherland of a great so-called-Russian composer: Sergej Sergeevič Prokof'ev, born in a small city in Donetsk Oblast. Moreover Radu studied much time in Moscow where he studied with the most important exponents of Russian piano school, quoting wikipedia:
> 
> Having said this, because of his origins and of his studies I think that he has in his ears much of the Russian sound, although he plays central european music. Probably he got tailored for Central European music as you say and this dress suits him perfectly, but I'd be curious of listening him after some russian vodka to see what happens.
> We should ask him directly to settle this. Has anyone his adress?


I am sure someone out there has it, but if I did, I wouldn't put it on a public form.
Try his Facebook page.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Get a response from Radu? Ha! There's more chance of Ted Nugent starting up a deer sanctuary.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> Get a response from Radu? Ha! There's more chance of Ted Nugent starting up a deer sanctuary.


Yes, he is very reclusive.
It doesn't matter where he is from historically. For example, Claudio Arrau also had a very Central European sound, Mitsuko Uchida doesn't make one think of Japan when she plays, nor Nelson Friere conjure up images of Brazil...What matters is the sound cultivated by the Artist as a result of their training, sensibilities, and many factors. Imo, Lupu is perfect in Schubert, Brahms, Schumann, Mozart, and Beethoven. I have been fortunate to have heard it in recital twice and it is a beautiful tone.
I am sure he could play Russian and French music, but imo it dos'nt seem to play to his strengths.


----------



## dwindladwayne (May 18, 2015)

I've found an article that tells about a Lupu's concerto where he played *Mussorgsky*, Tchaikovsky, Brahms and Schubert!:trp:
Here's the link.
Here's an excerpt:


> Lupu enjoys the reputation of a lyrical poet. Or so we thought.
> His recital at the Dorothy Chandler Pavilion on Monday suggested that he actually may not enjoy that reputation after all. On this provocative occasion, the Romanian virtuoso tried to play the ancient if-you-can't-beat-'em-join-'em game.


So it happened almost once! 23 years ago..


----------



## Ates (Feb 16, 2017)

*Radu Mussorgsky*

There are two recordings that have been circulating around and they're probably both recorded from the audience:

27/1/1992 - Los Angeles 
17/5/1992 - Paris

If anyone knows that they've been broadcast, I'd like to include them in my "Recorded Lupu" at

http://at-sr-eg.wixsite.com/recorded-pianists

Ates Tanin


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ates said:


> There are two recordings that have been circulating around and they're probably both recorded from the audience:
> 
> 27/1/1992 - Los Angeles
> 17/5/1992 - Paris
> ...


Let's hope O.P sees this after 2 years.


----------

